# 1050 air pressure in tranny



## sprint76 (Jun 17, 2007)

Love this site, first time question. i moved the tractor and there was gear oil coming out of the left rear axle seal.I checked the gear oil level and when I pulled the plug out it burped air out. is there a tranny vent and how do you clean it or replace it. 
Thanks for any help guys!
'69 1050


----------

